# Culture - Juice Reviews



## Andre (20/4/15)

*LIMELIGHT
*​Available from www.sirvape.co.za at the good price of R140.00 for 30 ml. Only available in 6 and 12 mg. I tried the 12 mg.

Great *information* given on the web site:

_Bottled in rsa and fine mixed in usa.
40% Propylene Glycol, 60% Vegetable Glycerine , 
Natural and Artificial food flavouring and Nicotine 
and sterile water. 100% alcohol free.
_
*Description* of the juice on the web page:

_Juicy grapefruit and a blast of key lime come together in this signature flavour.
A perfect balance of sweet and sour._

My *impressions*:

Vaped this on my usual testing setup. A Reo Mini with a Chalice III at 0.61 ohms (around 28W) with ceramic wicking.

Was drawn to Limelight because of the "a perfect balance between sweet and sour". However, on tasting my palate did not detect a shred of sour, only sweet. The grapefruit and the lime aromas are very evident. And very authentic. I persisted over a period of 2 days and vaped about 3 ml, but this for me is more of a dessert juice than a fruit juice. My taste does not like a sweetish grapefruit and lime combination.

As has been said on this forum numerous time, taste is very subjective. My daughter in law just loves this juice and thinks it is the bees knees - also did not find any sour notes though. So, she inherited the bottle.

*Bottom line*: A well executed juice and great value for money. Unless you have an American palate, do not expect any sour/tart notes. If you like genuine grapefruit and lime aromas on a sweet base, this is for you.

*EDIT 21/04/2015: *At the first opportunity the daughter in law filled her mAN with Limelight. Vaping at 9.5W on the iStick 20W (around 11W on most other regulated devices), she complained that the juice was too sour and she did not like it as much as on the Reo with Chalice at around 28W. Of course, I tasted and agreed with her that it was almost all grapefruit and nice and tart - just the way I liked it. 
As a further experiment I cleaned out the Lemo 2 and replaced the pre-installed coil with my own (8 wraps of 26 g Kanthal with 2.5mm ID at 1.02 ohms), wicked with Native Wick according to the very good tutorial by @free3dom elsewhere on this forum.
Yes, indeed, the more power the sweeter the juice. At around 27W daughter in law was satisfied with the juice again - the sweetness and the lime well developed. I like it around 18 to 20W - just a touch of sweet lime.

*New bottom line*: This juice is a chameleon - at low power it is quite tart, as you up the power it becomes sweeter.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sir Vape (20/4/15)

Thanks Andre for the awesome review


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (20/4/15)

Was waiting for a review on this juice 
Great review @Andre 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

Limelight review edited with additional information above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Andre said:


> Limelight review edited with additional information above.



Thanks @Andre for sharing 
Most informative!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Andre said:


> *New bottom line*: This juice is a chameleon - at low power it is quite tart, as you up the power it becomes sweeter.



Thanks for that @Andre! I will try it again and up the power a bit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/15)

*Company:* Culture
*Product Name: *Culture - Lemoberry
*PG/VG: *40pg / 60vg
*Product Image








Reviewer: *Baksteen8168
*
Mod: *Smok M80 Plus
*Watts/Volts: *28.5w
*
Atomiser: *Aqua V2
*Wire: *28g Kanthal
*Wicking Material: * Native Wicks
*Coil Resistance: *0.39 (2mm)


*





Strength: *6mg
*Method of Vaping: *Lung Hits
*Price: *R140 / 30ml
*Website: *www.sirvape.co.za

*Website blurb: *
A soda pop vape sensation!!
Traditional lemonade cooler with a raspberry summer twist.

*Reviewer Notes:*
Inhale : Refreshing Lemon and Lime 
Exhale : Slight lemon and Sweet Raspberry

On inhale there is a strong but refreshing taste of lemon and lime. Exhale presents the sweet raspberry complimented by a little sour lemon. The ingredients compliment each other beautifully to create a perfect warm and sunny day vape. While vaping this it reminds me of sitting by the poolside and enjoying a nice refreshing cool homemade lemonade. Throat hit is mild (as with all sour type jooses I have tried). Vapor production is good.
*
Avoid if:*
Avoid if you don't like Sour, Lime, Lemon.

*Final Note:*
Very refreshing taste that keeps me coming back for more.

*ADV?:*
For me, yes. Although this will go into my summertime ADV section. 
*
Nom Scale:*
A solid NOM, NOM, NOM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/15)

Tagging @BigGuy and @Sir Vape for relevance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/15)

Thanks for the review, @baksteen8168. Personally I liked this one at around 15W, which brings out the tart flavours more for me. Found the same with Culture LimeLight.

We already have a thread for Culture jooses - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/culture-juice-reviews.t10820/

Maybe the mods/admins can move this there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the review, @baksteen8168. Personally I liked this one at around 15W, which brings out the tart flavours more for me. Found the same with Culture LimeLight.
> 
> We already have a thread for Culture jooses - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/culture-juice-reviews.t10820/
> 
> Maybe the mods/admins can move this there?



Ah, did not notice the thread for culture. Thanks Mods for moving. 

@Andre - will try this at 15w and report back.


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/15)

@Andre - Just took a couple of hits at 15w. I see what you are saying, more sour less sweet. TH also improves a bit for me going lower. 
Thanks. 

Side note - My sweetspot seems to be around 22w - 24w, But as @Andre pointed out before, taste is very subjective.


----------



## Mitch (24/5/15)

Awesome review dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/5/15)

Thanks for the review @baksteen8168 

We are so happy you are enjoying the CULTURE


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

Thanks for the review @baksteen8168 
Sounds like my kind of vape

Is it 60%PG?


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/5/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @baksteen8168
> Sounds like my kind of vape
> 
> Is it 60%PG?


60vg. Thanks for pointing that out. Will fix the review. Painkillers must be making me miss things. 


Sir Vape said:


> Thanks for the review @baksteen8168
> 
> We are so happy you are enjoying the CULTURE


Pleasure. Keep the good stuff coming

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

